# Headers != Sources

## rutski89

```
livecd / # emerge -vp linux-headers gentoo-sources

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.11-r2 [2.6.8.1-r2] 36,218 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r1  -build -doc -symlink (-ultr

Total size of downloads: 73,078 kB

livecd / #
```

Different versions of sources and headers during an install when I need to compile the gcc toolchain, is this safe? Should I fix it? Can it be fixed? linux-headers-2.6.11-r2 is the lastest version in portage, so I'm assuming that things should be ok.

----------

## RuiP

linux-headers and linux-source had nothing to do with each other.

linux-headers are required for build toolchain (and system) linux-source to build kernel. 

They version need not to match.

----------

